# New to Guinea Pigs - Advice needed please.



## corinnexx (Oct 4, 2009)

Hello

I am thinking about getting some Guinea Pigs :001_tt1:

but need advice on basically everything lol. I've never had any before.



Thank YOU

xx


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi I am in Kent to,, best advice for you is to get a book Peter Gurney is really cool and swot up on your pigs,, they are really fun pets to have and very vocal.

Nice hutch a good sturdy run for the garden, igloos, bowl, water bottle, hay and lots and lots of veg, not lettece though hardly any godies in that for guineas.

Please don't get your new pets from a large pet store chain, I used to be very much involved in picking up the peices with rescues of the sows who had given birth to babies time after time for these stores, very sorry state they where in to.

private breeder or rescues are really cool places to pick up.

Keep us posted

Em


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

why have my posts been deleted frm this thread ?


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> why have my posts been deleted frm this thread ?


i didn't read it.. but did you mention other pet sites?


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

its ok the op has created 2 threads the same haha :blush:


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

most people also dont realise that gpigs need vit c so they require veg and good amounts of light to help absorb it. they can also catch the human flu/cold virus along with ferrets of which i didnt know. They require a draft free dry hutch or indoor cage and plenty of hay to chew on helps keep there teeth in check and helps with roughage. A good complete food is a must and its reccomended not to house them with rabbits due to injury and death caused by rabbits feet . Rabbits also carry a bacteria in there throats that can be fatal to gpigs and some rabbits food have different vits etc added to there foods that may not be good for a gpig. They are better kept with others of there own kind and are very socail animals. good luck.


----------



## Leigh P (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi

Piggies are lovely and can be very tame if handled regularly. I would always keep more than one as they don't like to be alone (unless kept indoors and handled loads). A dry hutch, nice run for when the ground is dry, and lots of fresh food is a must. I grow some spinach, celery, kale and carrots in the garden (have a very small garden but you can fit these into pots etc) as this saves a fortune when the weather is good for growing. They also love runner beans (not the leaves as these are poisonous) and bananas! 
All of my piggies have lived to about 4 years, but have heard that they can live to a ripe old age of 7!
They need to be cleaned out regularly, as they wee and poo alot and don't like to have damp feet! Have been advised not to use wood shavings as the dust can be an irritant (although I use a thin layer as its very absorbant), and meadow hay is best. 
Good luck!
Leigh & her "boys"


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

no point replying any more the op has decided to get a rabbit even though they have no time for hamsters hmy:


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

Just read the previous posts...interesting..........! did those hamsters get too clingy and needy?  sigh..........


----------



## corinnexx (Oct 4, 2009)

Just to let everyone know 'the hamsters' aint mine, i was trying to find them new homes for a friend.


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

ok.
sorry if we assumed too quickly. good luck with your bunny!


----------

